
Apple Watch to Be Sold at Best Buy - ryanmonroe
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2015/07/26/draft-apple-watch-to-start-selling-at-best-buy/?mod=ST1
======
obblekk
At the BB near me, there's basically a mini Apple Store set up in house. This
move makes sense.

~~~
nwatson
This is the major signal I've been waiting for ... Apple is losing its cachet.
Calvin Klein jeans used to be a fashion item, but when Costco started carrying
them, favor had been lost. (No knock on Costco, buck-fifty hot dog and drink
can't be beat.)

~~~
nkuttler
Cachet, seriously? Apple has been producing for the masses for many years,
quite successfully actually. If you think they haven't their marketing has
worked brilliantly on you.

~~~
WorldWideWayne
_Cachet: 1. the state of being respected or admired; prestige. 2. a
distinguishing mark or seal._

Are you balking at the use of the word or at the idea that Apple is losing it
(or do you think they never had it)?

They've certainly got cachet thanks to brilliant marketing, but it's
inevitable that they will lose it at some point since they're on top right now
and they've got nowhere to go but down.

------
djloche
More accurately, it will be offered for sale at Best Buy. It is to be
determined if people will buy it there. Pebble is there, Android wear is
there, apple watch will be just another watch there for sale.

~~~
superuser2
> Android wear is there

Android Wear does not compete with the Apple Watch; which one you can buy is
wholly determined by the smartphone you already own. Pebble is the only thing
that competes with both.

